# How many times has this happened?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

"Hey is that a Kindle?"

And you said, "no, bitch...this is a Nexus 7."

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was asked if it was an iPad which is even worse lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> "Hey is that a Kindle?"
> 
> And you said, "no, bitch...this is a Nexus 7."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Haven't had a chance to take mind outside yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was asked if it was an iPad which is even worse lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


I usually ask people with iPads. Hey is that a Samsung ? From this distance it looked like one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was asked if it was an iPad which is even worse lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


This^ 3 times now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I usually ask people with iPads. Hey is that a Samsung ? From this distance it looked like one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ba-dum-tssss lol

I took mine to work one day and got lots of compliments from the apple fanboys.. it matched or beat the few ipads they use in some little tests and their jaws hit the floor when I told them I paid 200 bucks for it









sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> ba-dum-tssss lol
> 
> I took mine to work one day and got lots of compliments from the apple fanboys.. it matched or beat the few ipads they use in some little tests and their jaws hit the floor when I told them I paid 200 bucks for it
> 
> ...


Nice  lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are the dials on that etch-a-sketch you have there?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been asked what I'm holding every time I go out with it. I've only been asked if it's a Kindle, never an iPad.


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> I usually ask people with iPads. Hey is that a Samsung ? From this distance it looked like one.


I do this as well. They get really pissed off about it. I just lol


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I sold my Kindle last week for $170 lol, I told the woman she could get a new one for $200 but she said she wanted it b/c I put jellybean on it. In all fairness it was running smooth as can be with the rom so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

jmcguire525 said:


> Well I sold my Kindle last week for $170 lol, I told the woman she could get a new one for $200 but she said she wanted it b/c I put jellybean on it. In all fairness it was running smooth as can be with the rom so I don't feel too bad.


We know deep inside you where like. Omg omg I can get a nexus 7 for almost nothing lol I kid I kid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Love this thread! Spaz you were one of my favorites on the gnex forums and I'm glad you have the Nexus 7 too.

With that being said, I had the screen lift on mine so it's being returned and my new one is out for delivery today. So I haven't had much time with the Nexus 7 yet. However, I did get asked if my Asus Transformer was an iPad by the cable guy a while back. I laughed at him and then kindly explained to him that Apple does not make all tablets and imo this was better than an iPad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> We know deep inside you where like. Omg omg I can get a nexus 7 for almost nothing lol I kid I kid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly what would've gone through my head.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I usually ask people with iPads. Hey is that a Samsung ? From this distance it looked like one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


haha that's awesome! I'm totally going to do that from now on!


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 7, 2012)

anoninja118 said:


> ba-dum-tssss lol
> 
> I took mine to work one day and got lots of compliments from the apple fanboys.. it matched or beat the few ipads they use in some little tests and their jaws hit the floor when I told them I paid 200 bucks for it
> 
> ...


indeed. At least three of my co-workers are looking into getting one now after seeing mine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

most of my coworkers and friends are holding out for a 10" version...I dunno what people's hangup is about the smaller screen, I legitimately think 7" is the perfect form factor for a tablet.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

number5toad said:


> most of my coworkers and friends are holding out for a 10" version...I dunno what people's hangup is about the smaller screen, I legitimately think 7" is the perfect form factor for a tablet.


I've had iPads and a 10 inch Android tablet but agree 100% that 7 inches is perfect IMO. Easy to hold, carry around, type on and great for gaming.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've had iPads and a 10 inch Android tablet but agree 100% that 7 inches is perfect IMO. Easy to hold, carry around, type on and great for gaming.


Yup, just gave my parents my Xoom and bought them the Moto BT keyboard and mouse to ease their transition. Only thing I've done with the Xoom since I received my N7 is update the JB nightlies which will probably come to an end soon now that Moto's official JB rom is pushing.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had one person ask if it was a kindle. Everyone else just goes "What's that? Oh, so it's like an iPad?"
>_>


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> I've had one person ask if it was a kindle. Everyone else just goes "What's that? Oh, so it's like an iPad?"
> >_>


Damn it drives me nuts that people think everything is an Apple product!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I was told it looks like a mini iPad. Almost killed a bitch.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I was told it looks like a mini iPad. Almost killed a bitch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


rofl I'm getting to this point

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's just gonna be this damn way, just like every mp3 player is an iPod. I can't stand it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iorecki (Jan 8, 2012)

Went to a hardware store to find the right magnet to do a diy smart case. Manager asked me if it was an apple product I had in my hand. I chuckled and said : NOPE! Google baby ! Found my perfect magnet and proceeded to pay...he took another look at it and said : it sure does look like an iPad. Inside I thought...yes a black 7inch iPad. *sigh* dumbass...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I've come to the realization that the general public is full of morons.

Next time I'll just say, why yes this is one of the first 7 inch iPads, if you hurry to best buy they have like 3 left

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

